# Theology of Blessing Meals



## Jie-Huli (Aug 2, 2005)

A question I have been pondering:

What is the full meaning of our praying before meals?

Is it exclusively a prayer of thanksgiving, or are we asking a "blessing" over the meal? What is the nature of such a blessing?

Sometimes you hear it prayed that God would "sanctify" the food. What does it mean for food to be sanctified?

For what purpose do you think the Lord left us an example to pray before meals in particular?

Blessings,

Jie-Huli

[Edited on 8-2-2005 by Jie-Huli]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jie-Huli_
> A question I have been pondering:
> 
> What is the full meaning of our praying before meals?
> ...



1Co 11:23 For I have received of the Lord that which also I delivered unto you, That the Lord Jesus the same night in which he was betrayed took bread: 
1Co 11:24 And when he had given thanks, he brake it, and said, Take, eat: this is my body, which is broken for you: this do in remembrance of me. 

To simply thank God for his provision and care.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 2, 2005)

*Attitude of heart...*

Before I eat, I habitually say, ' Merci mon pÃ©re' No big sing and dance. Although with a group I or another would say 'the grace'.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2005)

Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; Forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats, *which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. For every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving: For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer.* (1 Timothy 4.1-5)

I think some helpful answers to the question of why we bless and thank God for our daily bread can be found here.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 2, 2005)

I've heard that in Jewish tradition the "giving of thanks" is done after the meal has been eaten. I can't remember where I heard this, and perhaps it's not true.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 2, 2005)

*Nail on the head...*



> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> I've heard that in Jewish tradition the "giving of thanks" is done after the meal has been eaten. I can't remember where I heard this, and perhaps it's not true.



Your right Rick...God see's the heart. Does not matter when, we even forget at times, would you punish your child for the smallest thing? God's discipline is the rule not our thoughts on it


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 3, 2005)

I've also read (somewhere) about the post meal prayer in the Jewish tradition. I believe that it can be traced to this verse.

Deut. 8:10

When you have eaten and are full, then you shall bless the Lord your God for the good land which He has given you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> I've also read (somewhere) about the post meal prayer in the Jewish tradition. I believe that it can be traced to this verse.
> 
> Deut. 8:10
> ...



Very interesting. Here is what Matthew Henry says:



> I. He directs them to the duty of a prosperous condition, v. 10. They are allowed to eat even to fulness, not to surfeiting no excess; but let them always remember their benefactor, the founder of their feast, and never fail to give thanks after meat: Then thou shalt bless the Lord thy God. 1. They must take heed of eating or drinking so much as to indispose themselves for this duty of blessing God, rather aiming to serve God therein with so much the more cheerfulness and enlargement. 2. They must not have any fellowship with those that, when they had eaten and were full, blessed false gods, as the Israelites themselves had done in their worship of the golden calf, Exod. xxxii. 6. 3. Whatever they had the comfort of God must have the glory of. As our Saviour has taught us to bless before we eat (Matt. xiv. 19, 20), so we are here taught to bless after meat. That is our Hosannah--God bless; this is our Hallelujah--Blessed be God. In every thing we must give thanks. From this law the religious Jews took up a laudable usage of blessing God, not only at their solemn meals, but upon other occasions; if they drank a cup of wine they lifted up their hands and said, Blessed be he that created the fruit of the vine to make glad the heart. If they did but smell at a flower, they said, Blessed be he that made this flower sweet. 4. When they gave thanks for the fruits of the land they must give thanks for the fruits of the land itself, which was given them by promise From all our comfortable enjoyments we must take occasion to thank God for our comfortable settlements; and I know not but we of this nation have as much reason as they had to give thanks for a good land.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 3, 2005)

I would add to thanksgiving, that when (if) we say, "God, bless this food to the nourishment of our bodies," we are making a *creedal* statement. We are declaring our firm belief in Providence, and denouncing Natural Law. Food doesn't just "work" chemically/organically, to nourish us. God is _active_ to make it happen.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2006)

The Practice of Piety at Meals by Lewis Bayly


----------



## Jie-Huli (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I would add to thanksgiving, that when (if) we say, "God, bless this food to the nourishment of our bodies," we are making a *creedal* statement. We are declaring our firm belief in Providence, and denouncing Natural Law. Food doesn't just "work" chemically/organically, to nourish us. God is _active_ to make it happen.



Excellent point.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The Practice of Piety at Meals by Lewis Bayly



This is a wonderful little article, very helpful. Thank you for the reference, Andrew, and thanks to Mr. McMahon for posting it on his site.

This was an interesting suggested meditation:



> Meditate how many sorts of creatures, as beasts, fish, and fowl, have lost their lives, to become food to nourish thee; and how God´s providence from remote places has brought all these portions together on thy table for thy nourishment; and how by these dead creatures he maintains thee in health and life.



I suppose some people become vegetarians after pondering such things. And yet the Scriptures say unequivocally that the Lord has provided these beasts to be meat for us. There is indeed something profound about considering, as we do partake, that these creatures have lost their lives to nourish us.


----------

